# Symetre 2500 question



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Need a little help.

Went to oil the reel after a little dunk and when I opened up the bail I had the spring system 7790-7787 popped out. Cannot seem to the it back together correctly. Anyone have directions or picture on how it goes back together and works ? 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

JimD said:


> Need a little help.
> 
> Went to oil the reel after a little dunk and when I opened up the bail I had the spring system 7790-7787 popped out. Cannot seem to the it back together correctly. Anyone have directions or picture on how it goes back together and works ?
> 
> ...


 Yeah those can be a little tricky sometimes to get back together. Here's the schematics . BTW was that a FJ or an RJ model? 
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Reel_Schematics.html


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Front Drag

If I look at the schematic I appear to be missing parts 7787 and 7788. I only saw the spring when I opened the cover.

HOw do they fit together. NOt sure where the missing parts attach.

Any help appreciated.

Jim


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

What's the difference between an FJ and the RJ Symetre. Don't see it on the Shimano Site.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

wannaBfishin said:


> What's the difference between an FJ and the RJ Symetre. Don't see it on the Shimano Site.


Front drag, rear drag.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I assume its the SY2500FI. Here are some pics from a Stradic 2500 but it's basically the same system. Here's a copy of the schematics http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Spinning/04SY2500FI_v1_m56577569830616508.pdf. Hope this helps.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Matt,

You are great. 

You helped me get some old Curado 200 parts a few years ago.

Can you sell me the two parts that are gone? Are they spring loaded? I did not see them when I opened the cover up and the spring seemed to be stuck against the other 7795 metal part. did not see the part that fits inside the spring.

Jim 

Curious what this does vs the 7795 part does. 

Thanks,

Jim 

Let me know and I can drop you a ck for the parts and postage.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Jim, I don't have the RD7787 in stock. Give Shimano a call I'm sure they can help ya out 877-577-0600. 

As for what the parts do. The RD7795 Bail Trip Lever is just that, the bail trip lever. When the bail is open and the rotor is rotated around the trip lever hits the bail trip (ramp) and pushes the bail over. The RD7787 - 7790 assembly assists the bail to close and keeps pressure on it to keep it closed while reeling. It is spring loaded and under constant compression to keep the bail closed. Usually the Bail Trip Lever pushes the bail half way over and the spring assembly pushes it the rest of the way.

Note: there is a small washer RD7788 that you need so the spring doesn't ride all the way up the bail spring guide.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Matt,

Thanks. 

Got the parts and it works fine.

Jim


----------

